# Το μεταφραστικό εύρημα: διημερίδα του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ (20-21 Φεβ 2010)



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Από το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ

Το Ευρωπαϊκό Κέντρο Μετάφρασης Λογοτεχνίας και Επιστημών του Ανθρώπου σε συνεργασία με την Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση διοργανώνει συνέδριο με θέμα:

*ΤΟ ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΥΡΗΜΑ*
*
Σάββατο 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2010
Κυριακή 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2010 *

*ΑΜΦΙΘΕΑΤΡΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΟΑΜΕΡΙΚΑΝΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΩΣΗΣ
Μασσαλίας 22, 106 80 Αθήνα*

ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΣΤΗΡΙΞΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ ΕΡΓΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΟΥ (ΟΣΔΕΛ)

Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ αποτέλεσε από την ίδρυσή του χώρο διαλόγου για τη μετάφραση, την οποία υπηρετεί ποικιλοτρόπως: καταρτίζει μεταφραστές, διασφαλίζει τη σύνδεσή τους με την αγορά, λειτουργεί ως κόμβος προβολής τόσο για την ελληνική όσο και για τη μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία, προάγει τις επαφές μεταξύ λογοτεχνικών και πολιτισμικών συστημάτων.

Έχοντας συνείδηση της περιθωριακής θέσης που κατέχει η μετάφραση στο λογοτεχνικό πεδίο, παρά την κομβική και γόνιμη συμβολή της στην ανάπτυξη όχι μόνο της λογοτεχνίας αλλά και του πολιτισμού εν γένει, το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ δημιούργησε το περιοδικό «Απηλιώτης», με στόχο να φέρει κατά το δυνατόν στο προσκήνιο τη μετάφραση και τους αφανείς θεράποντές της, τους μεταφραστές.

Στη γενικότερη προσπάθεια ανάδειξης της μετάφρασης και των μεταφραστών εντάσσεται και η διοργάνωση του παρόντος συνεδρίου, που κύριο στόχο έχει να δώσει το λόγο στους ίδιους τους επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές και να λειτουργήσει ως χώρος συνάντησης μεταξύ τους αλλά και με το κοινό του βιβλίου. 


*ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ*

*Σάββατο 20 Φεβρουαρίου 2010*

ΕΝΑΡΞΗ – ΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΜΟΙ 

10.00 ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ-ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ΚΟΣΚΟΣ, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ένωσης 
10.00 ΕΛΕΝΗ ΖΕΡΒΑ, διευθύντρια του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ 


*Α΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Συντονισμός: Κατερίνα Σχινά

10.30 ΕΛΛΗ ΕΜΚΕ: «Περί μετάφρασης» 
10.50 ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ΠΑΠΠΑΣ: «Σκέψεις για την ιστορία των μεταφράσεων και των μεταφραστών στην Ελλάδα (1830-1909)» 
11.10 ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ: «Η Διδακτική της Λογοτεχνικής Μετάφρασης. Πρακτική εφαρμογή και κριτική προσέγγιση» 
11.30 ΝΙΚΟΣ ΠΡΑΤΣΙΝΗΣ: «Trouvaille vs Serendipity;Οι δύο τύποι τους μεταφραστικού ευρήματος, οι τυπολογίες τους, η μεταξύ τους σχέση, ο ρόλος τους στη μεταφραστική πράξη και στη διδακτική της μετάφρασης» 
11.50 ΦΕΡΕΫΝΤΟΥΝ ΦΑΡΙΑΝΤ: «Τα αρνητικά της μετάφρασης» 
12.10 Συζήτηση
13.00 Διάλειμμα – Μεσημβρινή διακοπή

*Β΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Συντονισμός: Χρύσα Προκοπάκη

15.00 ΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΑ ΑΓΓΕΛΑΚΗ–ΡΟΥΚ: «Τι είναι ποίηση; Ποίηση είναι αυτό που χάνεται στη μετάφραση» 
15.20 ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΦΛΩΡΟΣ: «Εικόνα και γλωσσική έκφραση. Μελέτη για την πολυπλοκότητα του μεταφραστικού ευρήματος» 
15.40 ΧΑΡΗΣ ΒΛΑΒΙΑΝΟΣ: «Η μέλισσα του μεταφραστή» 
16.00 ΕΛΕΝΑ ΝΟΥΣΙΑ: «Η ποιητική πραγματικότητα ως όρος για τη μετάφραση της ποίησης. Ένας επαναπροσδιορισμός της έννοιας του “ευρήματος”» 
16.20 ΜΙΛΤΟΣ ΦΡΑΓΚΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: «Το “μεταφραστικό εύρημα” στη μετάφραση της ποίησης» 
16.40 Συζήτηση 

*Κυριακή 21 Φεβρουαρίου 2010*

*Γ΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ* 
Συντονισμός: Λίζυ Τσιριμώκου

10.00 ΙΩΑΝΝΑ ΜΕΪΤΑΝΗ & ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΚΑΛΙΦΑΤΙΔΗΣ: «Η μεταφραστική εμπειρία στον W.G. Sebald» 
10.20 ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ ΚΝΗΤΟΥ: «Desencuentro – Αποτυχία (ή αδυναμία;) συνάντησης» 
10.40 ΜΑΙΡΗ ΜΠΑΪΡΑΚΤΑΡΗ: «Μεταφραστικά προβλήματα και ευρήματα. Το παράδειγμα του marivaudage» 
11.00 ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΟΥ: «Ο ευφάνταστος ιδαλγός Δον Κιχότε ντε λα Μάντσα: Ο ευρηματικός Θερβάντες, ο παροιμιώδης Σάντσο και η τεχναζόμενη μεταφράστρια» 
11.20 ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΑΚΕΛΛΑΡΙΟΥ: «Η μετάφραση ως ιδιογενής πυκνή περιγραφή» 
11.40 Συζήτηση 
12.30 Διάλειμμα – Μεσημβρινή Διακοπή

*Δ΄ ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑ*
Συντονισμός: Ελένη Ζέρβα

14.00 ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ ΠΑΠΠΑΣ: «Μετάφραση και χρόνος. Το μετάφρασμα ως στιγμή του μεταφραστικού γίγνεσθαι» 
14.20 ΜΑΡΙΑ ΠΑΠΑΔΗΜΑ: «Η αναμετάφραση: στην αναζήτηση του ευρήματος» 
14.40 ΕΦΗ ΓΙΑΝΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ: «Μεταφραστικό εύρημα και μεταφραστική απώλεια: η ταύτιση του μεταφραστή με το κείμενο» 
15.00 Διάλειμμα 
15.20 ΤΙΤΙΚΑ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΙΑ: «Η δυναμική της έμμεσης μετάφρασης» 
15.40 ΣΤΡΑΤΗΣ ΠΑΣΧΑΛΗΣ: «Ένα παράδειγμα έμμεσης μετάφρασης: Η «Μασκαράτα» του Λέρμοντοφ» 
16.00 Συζήτηση 
17.00 Αποχαιρετισμός


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2010)

Δεν είχα καταφέρει να πάω σ' εκείνο το συνέδριο και το 'χα στεναχώρια που έχασα τόσες ενδιαφέρουσες ανακοινώσεις, αλλά νά που κυκλοφορούν τώρα στο διαδίκτυο, στο τελευταίο τεύχος του Απηλιώτη, το ηλεκτρονικό περιοδικό του Ευρωπαϊκού Κέντρου Μετάφρασης (ΕΚΕΜΕΛ).

Θα βρείτε όλες τις ανακοινώσεις εδώ.


----------

